# Shop Apparel , What do you wear when working in your shop?



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

My shop shirts which are long sleeved, double pockets and usually a slightly heavier material (MN winters) are wearing out. I have a habit I picked up from my father of wearing old clothes to do work in the shop.

My favorite shirts have two pockets. Glasses, cell and walkie-talkie for saftey reasons. Can't find them at Wal-Mart and Kmart use to carry them is now not serving southern MN.

So I'm thinking about it. My shop is usually dirty even though I clean up after every job. I usually bump into or rub against some finish. GRRR! But that's me.

Notice a lot of YouTube guys are in cool clothes or white shirts?

since I was thinking about what to do next, I thought I'd see what my fellow LJ's do in their shops.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I get several promotional Tshirts every year from work. They become my work shirts. Blue jeans and steel toe shoes.


----------



## richardwootton (Jan 17, 2013)

Pretty much what I always wear, but I've started wearing an apron when finishing or gluing. I've got a flannel shirt that still has tite bond on it from over a year ago.


----------



## luv2learn (Feb 4, 2012)

T-shirts and jeans in the summer, sweat shirts and jeans in the winter. My wife made me a shop apron from worn out jeans which I really like and it takes all the abuse rather than my shirts and jeans.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Usually just old jeans and t-shirts. I do, however, keep one shop coat for those times I'm wearing something that needs covered up or doing glue ups or finishing. The coat is one I picked up from a scrub & uniform shop. It is long enough to cover a shirt and top part of the pants, has cuffed sleeves so they can be pushed up out of the way when needed, and a couple front pockets for keeping things in place. It works just as good as the fancy shop aprons and coats,is available in a choice of colors and is very reasonably priced-it was only about $20.

Very similar to this one, though mine is black.


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

jeans, flannel, t-shirt. I heat with a woodstove that is made to heat 2 1/2 times the space. so when I light it it heats up fast so I peal out of the flannel pretty fast. Within an hour its 80*+ in the shop. In the summer Its shorts. Usually they are all work clothes. I will say quality flannel shirts are getting hard to come by, and pockets are a must on all shirts. I smoke. I know BOOOOOOO.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Old jeans (no shorts) year-round. In cold weather I wear old sweat shirts … in warm weather old T-shirts. When I am turning, I throw on a smock. When doing glue-ups and hand-tool work I will often don an apron.


----------



## kaerlighedsbamsen (Sep 16, 2013)

Whatever old t-shirts, steel toe boots and German, traditional work pants like these: https://www.zunft24.de/shop/produkt/products_detail/herren/zunfthosen-ohne-schlag/fhb-zunfthose-trenkercord/


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I buy cheap shirts from the local thrift store for $2-$3 to wear in the shop because they get glue, stains and tears very quickly. Some oily woods such as cocobolo have dust that will stain a shirt and not wash out. I have a Duluth Trading heavy duty shop apron that I wear when grinding, carving and sanding. I have about a half dozen old and stained pairs of blue jeans and blue jean shorts that only get worn in the shop.


----------



## TravisH (Feb 6, 2013)

I always wear jeans so that is a given. As far as shirts I wear whatever based on temperature. I usually don't make any sort of effort to wear any specific item basically whatever I have on. Might be a t shirt one day and then some expensive button up the next.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

Dickies or Sears brand, long sleeve, double pocket, heavy cotton, light colored, work shirts most of the time, in the shop. Carhart T-Shirts the rest of the time. 
I also have a heavy canvas shop apron with pockets and a turners jacket, both get occasional use when staining or finishing and free hand router work.

Work Safely and have Fun. - Len.


----------



## Elizabeth (Oct 17, 2009)

When I need a new shop shirt I fix something using super glue. Five minutes later I probably have a new shop shirt.


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

I wear Old Spice, or I wear nothing at all.

TMI?


----------



## UncleStumpy (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm with Greg the Cajun, thrift store t-shirts - cheap and totally disposable.
I have rags galore, but inevitably wipe my hands on my shirt or pants. In Chicago it's hot hot hot in the summer, so cut-off sweat pants shorts are the ticket.

I don't know if you have a Farm and Fleet store in the area, but they still have all kinds of great work clothes.
Happy hunting!


----------



## woodchuckerNJ (Dec 4, 2013)

In the summer it's just a t shirt and shorts, sometimes pants.

But the rest of the time it's too cool in my shop. My wife got me these insulated shirts from JC Penney for my bday or Christmas one year. I fell in love with them, so I got 2 more, since they are very comfortable.

It's a shirt that's really an outer garment. so I wear it over a t, or long sleeve, and on really cold days over a flannel shirt.

it has 2 pockets, very durable material, only problem has been the buttons which I keep sewing back on.. Maybe I need a heavier thread.


----------



## rustfever (May 3, 2009)

Levi's and a short sleeve T in summer. Levi's and long sleeve T or sweat shirt in winter.

Cloth apron when painting/finishing/gluing.

Heavy [and I do mean HEAVY] leather apron & ear protection when at table saw, router, shaper, planer, or lathe.

Safety [prescribed] glasses always.


----------



## fuigb (Apr 21, 2010)

+1 to the Sears Craftsman work shirts & pants. Wear like iron.

For really messy tasks or when cold I add a pair of Berne one-piece coveralls. Also wears like iron.

Shoes are whatever Red Wings oxfords have worn down too much for regular wear.

Hat is an antique: Dodge NASCAR ballcap


----------



## Woodbridge (Oct 12, 2011)

T-shirt and shorts (winter or summer) for me. I've tried an apron but can't seem to get used to it.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

i wear carhartt bibs with the carpenters apron on the front, i wear those all the time except on sunday for church, or if i'm going to an appointment, dr or the likes, but that isn't very often, so basically the bibs…a very simple wardrobe…i use to just wear my boots, but since my back has gotten worse, i cant wear them any longer, there just to heavy…in my alaska years, i wore a very heavy set of leather hiking boots…i wore those 24/7..i would chance the red laces every 3 or 4 months , oh, those were the days…


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

My profile picture shows the red jacket that I'm wearing most days. It can be chilly in the shop for more than half the year. All cotton with a military flair.

I also have an identical jacket which I keep on the hook for wearing outside the shop. It's not as dusty, stained or ragged as the shop jacket will soon be.

Pants are always Riggs ripstop. They have generous pockets and are very durable.

Shirts are invariably button up with a collar and need to have at least one pocket.

Shoes are currently urban walkers designed for concrete. They are light and have good shock absorption.


----------



## changeoffocus (Dec 21, 2013)

Carhart short sleeve double pocket work shirts pretty much year around, jeans, work shoes and Duluth Trading apron. Shop is always same temp.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I was really waiting to see if someone goes commando in the shop. Just wondering.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Hey Lj's,

I try to acknowledge individually but I've been in the shop rehabbing my dad's old #6 handplane that i had neglected. De-rusting filing cleaning and painting. Goes much slower than it does on YouTube videos! LOL!

It's interesting to see some common threads of clothing choices. I've not been able to find much in the resale shops locally that isn't a dress shirt.

I'd have a hard time with shorts. The apron has some possibilities. I may re visit sears it has been awhile.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Monte I was thinking that might be you? LOL! I'm too woosie. LOL!


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

No commando here. Older shorts and older t shirts in the summer. Usually flannel lined jeans and sweatshirt or insulated flannel shirt in the winter.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Old clothes, no long sleeves at all, apron if I remember to put it on


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

Whatever I'm wearing is good enough for the shop!
In the last 2-3 years I've transitioned out of Jeans and into Dickies though… Strange, that…


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Nothing preferably. Unless I'm grinding. Then it's a loin cloth.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

I make it a point never to wear a necktie while using the lathe. Actually, I never wear neckties at any time.

One cold winter afternoon I was bundled up, with the top layer an old leather jacket with floppy cuffs. While I was jointing a board, the dangling corner of the cuff was caught by the jointer knives, and (fortunately), it stalled the cutterhead. No damage done, except to the jacket.

So I guess what I'm saying is, be careful about wearing stuff that dangles and hangs loose.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Behavioral definition of intelligence. "One trial learning." And wear those saytey glasses, ear plugs or ear muffs.


----------



## JohnnyStrawberry (Jan 20, 2012)

Long sleeve shirts exclusively (keeping out sawdust)
Any kind of worn out pants
Light trekking shoes
3M FFP3 valved dust mask (literally always except when I'm eating in the shop… :-D)
Thinking of some sort of shop apron for a long time…


----------



## richardwootton (Jan 17, 2013)

Luckily, I don't have to worry about long sleeves, ties or anything getting caught in a power tool. They're all parked in the back of the shop covered with tarps and not in use. I really should sell them, but they are great for setting things on top of them.


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

OK has weather extremes from 110 in the summer to 20 or less in the winter, and everything in between. The rule of thumb is less is more in the summer and more is more in the winter.
T shirts with the sleeves cut off and shorts with retired running shoes in the summer
long sleeved t shirts or heavier knit item with a long underwear shirt, jeans or cargo work pants and retired running shoes, a knit hat or gimme cap
Running shoes are retired from running but not completely broken down. Too hard on the feet otherwise.
Leather or cloth apron depending on the work and temps
Prescription safety glasses.
NEVER gloves
All clothing like Doc said is OLD and usually stained with something, especially the shirts. I picked up the same habit. They are in my 'work clothes" category
I am too much od a messy worker to wear anything nice in the shop. It will just get ruined and moved to the 'work clothes' category anyway.


----------



## j_dubb (Jun 13, 2013)

It's shorts or jeans and a t-shirt for me. That and a cheapy shop apron I bought off of amazon (http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000NORIBW/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1)


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Same stuff I wear anywhere else. All my clothes have sawdust in the pockets.


----------



## Andrewski (Sep 22, 2013)

Monte…........I would be afraid that going commando in the shop would be similar to backing through saloon doors in the nude. :^)

Andy


----------



## oldretiredjim (Nov 14, 2011)

Jeans etc like others - but i do wear an apron.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

runswithscissors-I had one of those necktie things once … didn't like it.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm thinking that "going commando" might be a safety issue? LOL!

I don't wear work gloves but I do use the throw away neoprene gloves when working with solvents, paint etc. Hard to get that stuff out of my nails and skin crevices. See clients on Saturdays. Keep up a professional image . LOL!


----------



## hoosier0311 (Nov 8, 2012)

safety glasses, ear muffs, and whatever old clothes, normally jeans and t shirts, or sweatshirt if it cold. old pair of Rockport shoes (not steeltoed)


----------



## NikkiLaRue (May 5, 2014)

In the summer its shorts and tank tops, tennis shoes…. I do the jeans and sweatshirt thing in the winter

If I'm painting in the summer I try to do it outside…..and the bikini and flip-flops are on!


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Cheap Rustler Blue Jeans, Fruit of Loom pocket T-shirts, tennis shoes and I keep them all in new looking order by draping an woodworkers apron over them to keep glue dust etc.. off.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Nikki,

That's close to going commando! LOL!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Randy,

Looks like your all set w/the router. I remember wearing shop aprons in high school wood shop. I asked my wife if she could make me one. She said she has some Upholstery fabric? LOL! I won't be able to sit as I'll disappear.


----------



## higtron (Jan 26, 2011)

Form fitting XXXXLarge leopard skin leotards and, size 12 open toed sandals and, a halter top this really shows off my thick salt and, pepper chest hair.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Tom I just got tired of wearing holey, stained T-shirts and jeans. LOL


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

LOL @ Elizabeth. Just let it go… Old clothes that you are too embarrassed to go fishing with.


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

My summer time commercial fishing clothes. They are covered in old squid juice and mackerel and herring guts. Washed of course. Also my wooden clogs (I'm a Swede to the bone). You aren't a woodworker unless you wear wooden shoes


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Carhartt bib overalls, t shirt, and Redwing steel toed boots in late spring thru early fall.

Carhartt bib overalls, t shirt, long sleeve work shirt, and Redwing steel toed boots in late fall thru early spring.

If weather makes it necessary I'll add long underwear. I also wear a work hat.

I'm retired now but I work in my shop everyday of the week still. This is what I wore in our industrial plants for over 40 years. I worked mostly in engineering and industrial maintenance. Longtime habits are hard to break. However, habit or not, this clothing is what I am most comfortable in. I started wearing Carhartts after Sears roebucks quit making overalls. Besides being very comfortable the Redwings almost need no breaking in and the steel toes have prevented a number of injuries. I love all of the pockets in bib overalls.

Since retiring I wear a newsboy caps instead of baseball work caps.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Randy,mrjinx007,

As I said old, but it's embarrassing when I haven't got that last screw or need a few parts and have to go to ACE LOL!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Charles,

I can't afford Carhartt's. LOL I'm sure the caps give you character.  I use to have steel toe shoes. Probably going to buy some new ones. Love my athletic shoes on concrete. My Redwing high tops are too nice to wear in the shop.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Doc,
Below 45 degrees and on rainy days, are the only time I don't wear sandals.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

I'd be looking for an accident. LOL!


----------



## OldWrangler (Jan 13, 2014)

Interesting question. Looks like most fellows agree on no longer working in coat and tie. Now that's a good thing. I remember my grand dad wore a coat and tie in his shop as well as fishing, glad I missed that generation.
For me just shorts and a t-shirt but an interesting point. I have lost over 60 lbs this last year so now my 3XL tees are really baggy. Earlier this year I leaned in too close on a grinder with a wire brush wheel and it caught my loose shirt and wound up imbedded in that shirt after having left some impressive scratch marks all over my chest, belly and hands. Good Will now has all my 3 XLs and a lot of my looser 2 XLs. All the tees I wear now are much tighter fitting. So watch out for baggy clothes. If I can't be a good example I can be a scary warning.
I remember years ago I was turning on my lathe and something caught a thread on the sleeve of the hand knitted sweater I was wearing. Before I could get the machine turned off, my sweater magically became a ball of yarn from whence it came.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

NO MORE SHORTS for me. After having a sweat bee fly up and check out the family jewels I have vowed to leave the shorts in the house in the summer. The missed the jewels, but still got stung while smashing it against my shorts. And yes, the visual is that bad… 8-(

The cure, is to always having a strong fan blowing on me and/or my legs. It often get over 100F in the shop and the fan keeps the sweat evaporating and not dropping on all of my cast iron equipment. If my sweating really gets to be a problem, I will simply quit for the day and plan on working only in the early morning hours.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Dickies Men's Hickory Stripe Bib Overall, short sleeve shirts and red wings safety boots.
I get the safety boots from work, that we need them or not the company replace our safety boots every six months


----------



## PLK (Feb 11, 2014)

My favorite pair of work pants.

Paul


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Paul, what are they?
It seems that they would be very heavy and very hot


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I found them:
http://www.amazon.com/JOBMAN-Workwear-Ultimate-Craftmans-Workpants/dp/B00CO8HXKG/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1400527090&sr=8-9&keywords=blaklader
Expensive ( even more so with shipping), I can buy three pairs of my favorite biib-overall for the price of one of these. 
I stick with my overalls.


----------



## kaerlighedsbamsen (Sep 16, 2013)

@Kaleb the Swede: Love that point on the wooden shoes!


----------



## PLK (Feb 11, 2014)

Bert,

They are very heavy. My shop is in my basement so it's always around 55-60 degrees year round. They are also very durable. I don't like tool belts when I'm working and have found these pants invaluable. I keep all my marking tools in one pouch, my pencil / sharpie is always in the same place. I use 2 wireless remotes in the shop they go in the left knee pocket. Tape measure is always in the left pouch.

They are a little pricey but you pay for what you get. I have 2 pairs, since getting the first pair I don't walk into my shop without them. They are VERY durable.

Paul


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Wow! No one said a plaid shirt, jeans, and toolbelt ala "Norm Abrams?" LOL!

I'd trip on clogs. They do have hard toes for safety. 

I'm probably going to add a workshop apron with strategic pockets. So far I have a choice between cotton duck for pillows and upholstery fabric. Might by the wife some denim?


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

I really like to have a formal shop apparel. But really, what would you wear in the shop when it is 110 degrees out there. In the summer midst, I really don't care about what I have on while doing my work, rather I wonder how to cool off at the end of the day.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Depends. In the warmer months, I'll be down to a t-shirt and shorts. I particularly like my Carhartt shorts, they are really tough. In the cooler months, I'll be in work trousers and shirts, long sleeved with pocket flaps to keep the shavings and sawdust out. Usually Dickie's. Used to wear jeans, but they just seem to rip out anymore. I have safety shoes that I may wear, if the work warrants it. I built a shed last weekend, but I didn't wear my safety shoes for that. The T-111 sides and top, and the 3/4" plywood for shelves either got dragged, or my son (who did wear the safety boots) picked them up. He worked at a warehouse a few years ago, and I bought him a pair of Red Wing safety boots. They saved his toes within the first week he wore them. Moving 200 kg drums of chemicals. He's a bit bigger (and a LOT younger) than I am, so he can handle them.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Thinking globally, are shoes a fashion statement or something necessary? LOL.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

RE: Arkansas, lived there for 5 years. I did have air conditioning on in the summer? at 110 degrees I probably wouldn't be in the shop, unless it had AC. I believe shoes are both fashion and function. For me it's comfort for my fallen arches on concrete. I'm looking for safety shoes ( steel toe)for when I start milling logs .


----------



## bowedcurly (Aug 31, 2013)

shorts Tshirt when it's warm, TSC cargo insulated winter pants with heavy UA cold gear and sweat shirts, sometimes my wifes thong when I'm feeling sexy


----------



## Farrout (Oct 6, 2009)

My wife got me an apron a few years ago, see it in my little photo on my postings.
It was great for holding screws and small stuff, until the pockets filled up with saw dust.
This time of year in Tampa, my most important item is a bandanna around my head to keep the sweat out of my eyes.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

bowedcurly,

I'm too chicken to wear shorts in the shop as I'm often working on the shop floor. Thanks!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Farrot,

I know what you mean about saw dust and pockets. LOL!

Thanks!


----------



## OldWrangler (Jan 13, 2014)

Well I'm not going to work in my 90 degree shop in body armor. But I can tell you about what I won't be wearing

About 2 months ago I was cleaning some rust off some tools with a wire wheel on a heavy duty grinder that I don't bolt down because it is more in the way than used and I like shoving it to the back of that bench.

A precursor to this story is that in the last year I have dropped about 60 lbs. and my 3XL Tees are a good bit more roomy. Do you see what is coming? Yep, the breeze from the spinning wheel was enough to move the loose shirt close enough to grab it. Well, up my chest it climbed until it had bunched my shirt enough to stop it. Well. now I have some kind of red scar like a racing strip from my belt to my collarbone. as well as scratches on hands and arms. No serious damage and it has healed pretty good. Could have been worse but it ruined my day, my chest and a good comfortable Tee.

As a result, I have learned not to wear baggy or loose fitting clothes in the shop. And the grinder is now bolted to the bench. I may not be the sharpest knife in the drawer but I learn real quick when it hurts. I'm kinda the guy who doesn't ready the warning and has to piss on the electric fence .


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

During the summer time, hardly anything at all!

Just gotta remember to keep the garage door closed.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Usually clothes of some sort. Pants. Probably a t-shirt.


----------



## j1212t (Dec 7, 2013)

I stay off of anything that has long sleeves when I am working with my power tools. In addition all my t-shirts are tucked in my pants like a good little twinkle-toes. And if I get cold I just break out the hand plane.


----------



## Rugman01 (Jun 19, 2014)

I wear overalls like when you were a young boy. They are tough and have plenty of pockets


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

OldWrangler,

You can laugh about this one much later. I'm a firm believer in going slow and safe withe anything sharper or more powerful than me. LOL!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

timbertailor,

Hope you are careful with the family jewels while you're keeping cool.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Jake,

Stay warm, safe , and comfortable.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Rugman01,

I did some heavy sanding to remove the rough surface of some ceder yesterday. My new shop apron would have had full pockets had I worn it. LOL!


----------



## EastLake (Mar 11, 2014)

Pocketed T-Shirt, cargo pant/shorts, safety toe hiking boots, ball cap. Small tape measure in cargo pocket, vernier caliper goes in front pocket, mini-square in the back pocket, pencil in the shirt pocket, and my ipod goes in the buckle on the back of the hat. Everything has a place and a function.

Prescription safety glasses- gotta love the astigmatism.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

EastLake,

Where do you put the sawdust? LOL!


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

> timbertailor,
> 
> Hope you are careful with the family jewels while you re keeping cool.
> 
> - DocSavage45


skivvies seem to do the job quite well!

The only danger here on the water in Texas more formidable than my RAS is the risk of heat stroke.

But thanks for your concern…......................I think?


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

LOL!

I'm installing an air conditioner so I can work in the humidity and heat here in MN. Been cool immediately after I bought it, now we are starting to inch up the thermometer.

Take care in your shop.


----------



## mudflap4869 (May 28, 2014)

In the summer, shorts and sandals. In the winter, shoes are added and rarely more clothes. But not long sleeves. T-shirt and jeans when out in the snow, until to is below zero, then I wear a windbreaker. I just don't stay in the cold very long. I sweat at 60 degrees. The temp at the moment is 76 and my A/C is working overtime. I use extreme caution when in the shop to insure that my project are secured in position before I work on them. Today we are puting metal roofing on the pump house. We position it then clamp it securely before anything else is attempted.


----------



## b67mack (Jul 7, 2014)

Good example of a valuable lesson learned - I just had a similar lesson to learn the hard way

So - whats the audience think?


> Is wearing a correctly fitted apron safer than


?



> Well I m not going to work in my 90 degree shop in body armor. But I can tell you about what I won t be wearing
> 
> About 2 months ago I was cleaning some rust off some tools with a wire wheel on a heavy duty grinder that I don t bolt down because it is more in the way than used and I like shoving it to the back of that bench.
> 
> ...


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

> LOL!
> 
> I m installing an air conditioner so I can work in the humidity and heat here in MN. Been cool immediately after I bought it, now we are starting to inch up the thermometer.
> 
> - DocSavage45


I really wish I could install an AC system in my garage but at the present moment, my HOA will not allow it. My garage faces the street and any mods can not be seen from the street.

I can not wait to move this year. I envy all of you who have a dedicated space.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

do you have any part of your shop insulated doc, what is your AC pulling…110 or 220, the one i have is 220 and i have the ceiling insulated, and just a small part of the walls, but it cools off really quick…im happy for the AC and winter time my wood stove…my body prefers warmer weather, my mind likes winter and my wood stove..but im an alaskan so what else can i expect, ive always loved cool weather..my attire is always carhartt bibs…but unless something changes, my woodworking is becoming something i cant do very much…..i will become a woodworkers who just looks…...


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Grizz,

I rebuilt my little animal barn into a shop plus it seems a prides lair. I installed a large window in the shop area which seemed large enough at the time. Thewalls are 2×4 with 4×4's every 8 feet fot 26 ft run. Outside underneath a 5/8ths sheathing is 3/4 pink foam board. The walls have the most dense insulation I could use that was fiberglass and the interior has a vapor barrier and drywall. Wanteed it to insulate sound as well. Open rafters in ceiling 2×6 with 6 " fiberglass batts and the reflective plastic space age stuff that reflects heat waves back. My old carrier should have been sufficient but it was old. So I purchased a 12000 btu Kenmore. On sale.

Several years ago I installed a forced air heating system and had the gas/heating guy put in the gas pipe and start it up. I'm now able to work( when I can) in summer or winter.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Mudflap4869,

Behavioral definition of intelligence….One trial learning! Be safe.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

b67mack,

I held a small piece of wood whiile using my chop saw thinkin hurriedly that I could hold it? Heard a snap. Pain and ran to the restroom, putting cold water on the injury. Thought it was a sprain, or that I cut myself. I broke my ring finger and it has a little crook to it. I'm cautious , very cautious.


----------



## b67mack (Jul 7, 2014)

yes
but my lesson was kickback = result = a busted thumb
my new unisaw is far more powerful than the wore out sear noe resting in the corner 
ice on the hand tonight and one finger responding 



> b67mack,
> 
> I held a small piece of wood whiile using my chop saw thinkin hurriedly that I could hold it? Heard a snap. Pain and ran to the restroom, putting cold water on the injury. Thought it was a sprain, or that I cut myself. I broke my ring finger and it has a little crook to it. I m cautious , very cautious.
> 
> - DocSavage45


----------



## b67mack (Jul 7, 2014)

so i been thinkin about wearing a leather welders apron


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

I wear a pair of sneakers, a t-shirt, and a pair of drawers….oh….and a shop apron….....and a smile…!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

